# 【Giveaway】New MAAT Tank Testers Wanted!



## VOOPOO (8/4/19)

#Giveaway! New MAAT Tank Testers Wanted!
Near 200 testers will be picked (via all VOOPOO social medias)! Don't miss it! ⠀

⠀
How to enter: ⠀
1. Mention 3 friends ⠀
2. Most importantly: Make sure you'll post review on April 17-19th,

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Elmien (8/4/19)

@ARYANTO @RainstormZA @Hooked 

In Afrikaans "maat" means friend so I am hoping that this tank will be a good friend.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G (8/4/19)

@Paul33 @Dela Rey Steyn @Silver 

Looks like a very interesting tank @VOOPOO .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/4/19)

@lesvaches @RainstormZA @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Would not mind giving this a go, looks interesting!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## La_Navidad (8/4/19)

@dunskoy @Largo @hot.chillie35 
Looks very promising, as always from VOOPOO, so I would give it a try

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (8/4/19)

i'm in
@AdelevdWalt @Morix @Kirsty101

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Morix (8/4/19)

Challenge excepted .. 

@Silver @Hooked @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (8/4/19)

Count me in. 
1. @Puff the Magic Dragon @Raindance @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/4/19)

Hold me back

@MrGSmokeFree @Hooked @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/4/19)

MePoo
@Constantbester @ARYANTO @Drop dead Jays

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Humbolt (8/4/19)

@RainstormZA @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AdelevdWalt (8/4/19)

@lesvaches @Jean claude Vaaldamme @Hooked

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ShamZ (8/4/19)

Im in!

@hot.chillie35 @Jean claude Vaaldamme @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/19)

I am in to give it a try. Tester reporting for duty.

@Raindance , @Bulldog , @KZOR

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KZOR (8/4/19)

Just because it is bottom airflow and that i have never reviewed a Voopoo product i am game.
1. @Moerse Rooikat , @Clouds4Days , @Cor
2. I will open 18 April for you in my diary

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (8/4/19)

@Room Fogger @JurgensSt @Cor

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Safz_b (8/4/19)

Lets give it a go 

@Spyro @BATMAN @Zenzen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/4/19)

Wouldn't mind testing her out for yous @VOOPOO as long as yous know I'm gonna be honest and not sugar coat anything. 

I can manage to do the review within that time frame as long as yous can get the product to me 2/3 days before hand to test it out properly.

@spiv @Daniel @Hakhan

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## dunskoy (8/4/19)

VOOPOO said:


> 1. Mention 3 friends ⠀


@La_Navidad @Largo @Vapessa 

Very interesting Tank! I would love to try it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/4/19)

Looks good. I'm game... I would try it. 

@Resistance @ShamZ @La_Navidad

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (8/4/19)

KZOR said:


> Just because it is bottom airflow and that i have never reviewed a Voopoo product i am game.
> 1. @Moerse Rooikat , @Clouds4Days , @Cor
> 2. I will open 18 April for you in my diary


Haha on my birth date

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan (8/4/19)

review coming up
@Akash @Scouse45 @Lee Rosenberg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (8/4/19)

This would be awesome to have a item sent for review could only do my channel some good to get voopoo up in there and ime open on the date 

@Constantbester @Friep @Christos

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Haha on my birth date


Reminder set for special birthday wish.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jessica-ann (8/4/19)

@StompieZA @Elmien @Hooked

I think it would go perfectly with my VooPoo Mojo, would love to be a tester! Vape Queen  

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (8/4/19)

VOOPOO said:


> #Giveaway! New MAAT Tank Testers Wanted!
> Near 200 testers will be picked (via all VOOPOO social medias)! Don't miss it! ⠀
> 
> ⠀
> ...



Will be more than happy to test and review my Maat.

@Dubz @ddk1979 @dunskoy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/19)

to my maats @antonherbst 
@StompieZA 
@Daniel
good luck , wish you luck

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/4/19)

@wackytebacky @Roddie @Room Fogger 

Lets give this a go and see what happens

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (8/4/19)

I'm totally in for a new maat.

@Nadim_Paruk @Jp1905 @Cor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Constantbester (8/4/19)

@Friep @Jp1905 @ddk1979 

Would very much like to review this awesome product

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905 (8/4/19)

Interesting!!!Would love to test it and share my thoughts!

@Derek Van Zyl @DirtyD @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VOOPOO (17/4/19)

Thank you all for participating! Appreciate it very much
Congratulations to the winners
@ARYANTO @*MrGSmokeFree *@KZOR

Please pm to claim your prizes and send your shipping address and phone number.
You are the lucky guys and in order to help more vapors, you need to review it after receive the products 
No need to post reviews on April 17-19th. I'll inform you the date when prizes are available.

Good luck next time for other friends. VOOPOO really appreciate your concern~

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/19)

Congrats to the other two winners @KZOR and @ARYANTO  and a big thank you to @VOOPOO for another great comp.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches (17/4/19)

Congratulations @MrGSmokeFree @KZOR @ARYANTO. thank you @VOOPOO for the compitition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## RainstormZA (17/4/19)

Congrats guys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Safz_b (17/4/19)

Congratz the lucky 3
@KZOR 
@ARYANTO 
@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/4/19)

Congratulations gents!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Humbolt (17/4/19)

Congrats guys!! Enjoy the prizes!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/4/19)

Congratulations @KZOR @MrGSmokeFree @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Hooked (17/4/19)

Congrats @ARYANTO @*MrGSmokeFree *@KZOR !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## ShamZ (18/4/19)

Congrats guys! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------

